# there will be a new s3 !!!



## Guest (Jul 22, 2003)

phoned audi cs on friday last, about something else. I incidently asked them if there was going to be a new s3. Definite yes !! "sometime next year" (2004). SO the speculation starts
Hooray


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Considering there has been no word from ScoTTy, I guess that was more opinion from the cs rep than fact. According to my local dealer a month ago, not even the 3.2 A3 was certain to appear even though prices had been announced!

So far it's been all speculation, of which the most plausible is that there will be a RS3 based on the 5 door Avant platform sometime in the future (2005+).

When getting info from Audi CS it's always worth calling a few times to see if you get consistency, then what you are told might just be right .


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Joe,

Are you a gambling man?

I'll wager one 25cl bottle of Stella (it will fit in a Jiffy bag!!!) that there won't be an S3 at any point in 2004.

Are you in? Â  ;D

P.S. I think the currency of the world should be stubby Stella bottles! :


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It seems I was not taken up on my bet. It's a shame as I had it confirmed today that won't be an S3 at all.

The RS3 hasn't been confirmed either but I'd bet more beer that it will come along at some point.


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

ScoTTy,

You appear to be the man in the know!

What`s the forecast for the A3 2.0TDI quattro as featured in the A3 catalogue?

(sorry for the thread hi-jack).


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

What d'ya mean forecast?

Tell me what you wanna know and I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

Well, I'm gutted and happy at the same time

Hopefully, sell on prices will now remain pretty good for the S3, but probably worse of all, after seeing the new A3 in my local Audi, its such a shame there wont be a new S3


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

For Wolfsburger :

I did answer before but it looks like the post went.

The A3 2.0TDI quattro will be out late 2004. It will be out at the same time as A3 2.0FSI turbo quattro (200bhp).


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2003)

We have ordered our A3 3.2 DSG Quattro demonstrator- that's as close to an S3 as you'll get for the time being


----------



## ColinH (Jan 1, 2003)

> We have ordered our A3 3.2 DSG Quattro demonstrator- that's as close to an S3 as you'll get for the time being


When do you expect to get it?


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

> For Wolfsburger :
> 
> I did answer before but it looks like the post went.
> 
> The A3 2.0TDI quattro will be out late 2004. It will be out at the same time as A3 2.0FSI turbo quattro (200bhp).


Cheers SoTTy!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2003)

> When do you expect to get it?


sorry for delay - the A3 is likely to be a long way away- 3.2 TT is now January if ordered now I would expect the TT orders to be fulfilled before A3 gets a look in....


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I was told that if i ordered a A3 Sport this week delivery would be November by my dealer :-/
Although i'm not going to bother as its not sporty enough for me, well would be if i had Â£3k's worth of ABT kit to it 
Jonah


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

From their internet site:

"Until the V8 S3 arrives next year, this (3.2 V6) is Audi's civilised hot hatch."


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

The news is just in (in my paraphrasing) :

The V8 S3 is just journalists speculation. There will not be a V8 in either S3, RS3, etc, etc.

The reason - well the V8 has not been designed for Haldex, only Torsen and as such won't fit the A3 set up. The V6 is a narrow angle transverse set where as the V8 is a traditional V8 set longitudinally. At the present angle of the V8 it would not fit in the engine bay of the A3.

So who's actually believed there would be a V8 in a A3? :


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> The news is just in (in my paraphrasing) :
> 
> The V8 S3 is just journalists speculation. There will not be a V8 in either S3, RS3, etc, etc.
> 
> ...


http://www.audi.itgo.com/a3snel.html

:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If you are suggesting that the car in the link will go into production, how much are you willing to bet. I'll start at one chubby bottle of Stella! Â


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

mmmmm.......let me run a risk assesment on this wager and I'll get back to you


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The V8 A3 may not be produced by Audi, thats fine.

But this link shows that it is possible to have a V8 in an A3. But how well will it handle with all this weight in the front? :-/


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

http://forums.audiworld.com/a3/msgs/16678.phtml

Kamei interpretation of what the (R)S3 may look like. Whether or not its, body kit looks very elegant and very "Audi". Arches need flaring to cover those wheels though.


----------

